
What It’s Like to Work with the World's Deadliest Pathogens Every Day - artsandsci
https://www.buzzfeed.com/vchamlee/this-is-what-its-like-to-work-with-the-worlds-deadliest?utm_term=.qpgdwDDOPp&utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email&utm_vertical=science_debrief#.urNPp33r9Y
======
Frenchgeek
(Story about CDC, not Taco bells)

